# Kingston (UK) Pigeon - Lost



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi there,

I have just read in my local paper about a pigeon that a lady is temporarily looking after in Kingston Upon Thames, Surrey. It is a racing pigeon and had a band around its leg which reads H76510 and the rest is indecipherable. the finder has been to Royal Racing Pigeon Association who could not trace it.

Although the finder will not take the bird to a vet? in case it is put down she will hang onto it for the time being but ideally would like the owner to come forward.

If anyone knows how this lady maybe able to trace the owner or alternatively consider adopting the pigeon, they should contact "The Informer, 93 Staines Road, Hounlsow TW3 3JB.

I can't post a picture, but he's grey and very handsome looking and the way the finder is holding him easily in her hand he must be used to be handled.

Tania

PS - before anyone asks - yes I did ask him indoors but he said "No" and I have never had a pet pigeon before!!!! I tried!!


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hey use this link to trace it but enter the whole ring detail 
http://www.rpra.org/report-strays.html 
. good luck


----------

